# Problemas con un grupo electrogeno



## eniop (Ago 25, 2007)

Hola chicos. Tengo un problema con un grupo electrogeno, cierto dia dejo de generar electricidad. lo reviso en la parte del generador y me encuentro con esto, en el cual se ve un capacitor de 220mf, 250v, el cual esta hinchado, lo reemplazo y siguio funcionando hasta ayer, nuevamente dejo de generar, reemplaze el capacitor pero ya no genero. Alguien sabe que es esto que se ve en la imagen. O alguien sabria como el diagrama electrico, lo hago casero y reemplazo. Muchas Gracias desde ya.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2007)

Eso tiene el aspecto de HABER sido un regulador de algo.

Necesito mas data ! !


----------



## capitanp (Ago 25, 2007)

se pudo haber quemado el tiristor que exita el campo, pon mas fotos o el esquema


----------



## pepechip (Ago 30, 2007)

lo mas corriente es que el circuito regulador este es mal estado, pero tambien cabe la posibilidad de que si el grupo lleva tiempo sin funcionar, este haya perdido el campo magnetico remanente.
para salir de dudas puedes aplicar al grupo en funcionamiento  12 voltios en las conexion donde hiria la salida del regulador. y mirar en la salida del regulador si este genera tension.
la salida de los reguladores es una tension continua, que segun el grupo puede ser entre 6 y 55 voltios.
tambien puedes aplicar la bateria junto con un diodo rectificador en paralelo con la salida del regulador, pero tienes que tener la precaucion de que coincida la polaridad.
saludos.


----------



## eniop (Sep 7, 2007)

Tuve que llevar el grupo a un service, creo que el unico que ahi en San Luis. Solo le cambiaron esta pieza y me cobraron 185$, segun me comento el tecnico, es una especie de regulador de voltaje y exitador de los campos. El grupo estubo en servicio durante 14 meses a razon de 3 o 4 hs diarias. El esquema es lo que quiero, para tratar de armarlo en forma casera. Me comento que el mismo respuesto para la marca Honda cuesta 900$   . Bueno  le agradezco el haberme dedicado algo de su tiempo y si tienen novedades al respecto voy a agradecer su ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2007)

Si te quedaste con el regulador quemado trata de destrozarlo como para ver que tiene dentro, lo mas probable es que se alla quemado un transistor de potencia.
Si lo haces ten cuidado de no romper o rallar las identificaciones de los componentes


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 8, 2007)

Los componentes electronicos son resistentes a los disolventes, debes quitar la resina.

Formar , a lo vestia, poco remomendable
Con disolvente, una vez quitado lo grande
Calentandolo, debes vigilar no pasarte de la ralla.

Haz una prueba, "tonta", lo pones encima de una plancha de ropa a tope y esperas que se caliente y mira si se reblandece el sellante, ojito, la plancha llega a fundir el estano, asi que este blando baja lentamente el termostato hasta que se apague y sigue quitanto la pasta.


----------



## eniop (Sep 26, 2007)

me quede con el viejo de modo que en mis ratos libres estoy descubriendo la placa, en cunto quede limpia la fotografiare y subire el diagrama, muchas gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## sergio (Ene 20, 2012)

este generador dejo de usarse por varios meses ,almomento de usarse en la salida solo me entregaba  1.2 a 3,2 volts segun un colega se desmagnetizo y le hizo puente en paralelo con los anillos del rotor  y una bateria .A medida que el conectaba de forma intermitente este puente se fue incrementando el voltaje en la salida  hasta llegar a lo que decia en placa .luego procedi a soldar con el grupo y quedo bueno elproblema fue que al otro dia volvio al mismo problema (bajo voltaje en salida ¿ que podra ser )


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 20, 2012)

Soldar con un grupo... No es que sea muy bueno para el grupo a no ser que el soldador sea inverter.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2012)

sergio dijo:


> este generador dejo de usarse por varios meses ,almomento de usarse en la salida solo me entregaba  1.2 a 3,2 volts segun un colega se desmagnetizo y le hizo puente en paralelo con los anillos del rotor  y una bateria .A medida que el conectaba de forma intermitente este puente se fue incrementando el voltaje en la salida  hasta llegar a lo que decia en placa .luego procedi a soldar con el grupo y quedo bueno elproblema fue que al otro dia volvio al mismo problema (bajo voltaje en salida ¿ que podra ser )



Hay alternadores que poseen una conexión a los 12V de la batería del motor automática, se le manda un pulso de 12V al momento de darle arranque al motor, verifica si el relee que hace esa función esta bien.

Si no es este el caso habría que desarmar el alternador y buscar una barra de imán permanente en el estátor que posiblemente halla perdido su magnetismo.


----------



## ppmug (Ene 13, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Les comento que yo tuve un problema similar con mi grupo electrógeno. Un día dejo de funcionar y resulto que fue el regulador de voltaje, según lo que me indicaron en el service.
Luego buscando información encontré un blog muy piola donde explican varias cosas interesantes sobre estos y los problemas que se pueden presentar.
El blog se llama cramelectro y les dejo su dirección por si alguien esta interesado.

http://www.cramelectro.com/wordpress 

Espero que les sirva tanto como a mi.  Saludos.!


----------



## rascueso (Ene 13, 2013)

las tres causas mas comunes que hacen que un grupo deje de generar electricidad son...
1-se rompen los carbones del colector.
2- muere el avr.
3- se pierde el campo magnético como comento anteriormente pepechip.

saludos


----------



## peterestopa (Sep 16, 2013)

Hola a todos, tengo un grupo electrógeno que no ha funcionado en algún tiempo, y al intentar arrancarlo me está dando problemas. La cuestión es que el voltaje de salida es generalmente de unos 20 o 30 voltios, pero a veces y por un período de tiempo muy corto sube hasta los 120 o 250 y después vuelve a los 20 voltios. Esto pasa después de haber arreglado algún que otro fallo (un cable suelto en el circuito de alimentación del rotor, cubrir con cinta aislante el contacto de un cable de salida de una fase con la carcasa y eliminación de óxido y suciedad tanto en el rotor como en el estátor). El imán permanente del rotor no ha perdido la magnetización, al menos no completamente.

A ver si alguien me puede decir lo que tengo que hacer para que vuelva a funcionar correctamente.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2013)

Unos modelos llevan un díodo o un puente de díodos en el rotor , más un capacitor en el estator , en éste caso a revisarlos-reemplazarlos !

Otros modelos llevan un AVR . . .  a reemplazarlo.

Probá a conectarle una batería de 12 v durante 10 segundos a la salida del generador e inmediatamente de retirarla , darle arranque.

Saludos !


----------



## peterestopa (Sep 17, 2013)

Cómo conecto la batería? porque el generador tiene salida en trifásica 

O dónde puedo encontrar un AVR nuevo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2013)

La batería se conecta por 10 segundos a cualquiera de las fases y se retira mientras se le da arranque , no debe quedar conectada si ya arrancó.

El AVR Googleá "AVR precio"


----------



## peterestopa (Nov 8, 2013)

Hola de nuevo,
bien, después de mucho buscar fallos e intentar arreglarlos, llegué a la conclusión de que el AVR no servía, así que compré uno nuevo, y después de esperar algún tiempo de más para tenerlo en casa, hoy por fin e podido poner el nuevo AVR en el generador. Para mi sorpresa, la salida en monofásica es de 380-400v y en trifásica de 520-550v. Qué es lo que está pasando?? Y cómo puedo arreglarlo? Hay alguna manera de regular la salida con el AVR? O de algún otro modo?

Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Nov 8, 2013)

hola peterestopa en principio regula las revoluciones del motor a lo mejor esta muy acelerado, eso lo haces mediante el tornillo de regulacion de la mariposa de la mezcla que se encuentra en el carburador, otra cosa seria bueno que trates de medir la frecuencia de salida en los tomas ya que si se quemo el AVR es muy posible que el bobinado y la exitatriz hayan sufrido una sobrecarga excesiva dañando el barniz que aisla dichos bobinados. siempre que tengas que cambiar el AVR es conveniente controlar dichos bobinados ya que son los encargados de generar la tension y frecuencia. adjunto el esquema electrico de un equipo monofasico y unos link con info.

Mantenimiento del generador parte1 y parte2


----------



## peterestopa (Nov 25, 2013)

Hola otra vez,
gracias por el consejo oscarcito_ale, efectivamente era que el motor estaba demasiado acelerado.
Por el momento está funcionando, aunque he medido la frecuencia de salida y da 1.5kHz, lo cual sé que no es correcto y que no debo conectar nada con demasiada electrónica, pero parece que para motores normales sin escobillas sirve; no obstante, me gustaría saber si hay un modo rápido y facil (además de barato) de corregir la frecuencia. Puede ser que tocando el tornillo que tiene el AVR en lo que parece ser un condensador se pueda regular? seguramente no pero no se...
Otra cosa es que parece que el regulador automático de revoluciones trabaja un poco lento, y cuando hay un pico de demanda en la corriente (llámese al empezar a soldar) no es capaz de responder con la suficiente rapidez y no se puede soldar. No se si esto tiene solución o es que no debo utilizarlo para soldar.

Gracias de antemano por tomar el esfuerzo de responder.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2013)

Si tu alternador estuviera girando a la suficiente velocidad como para genera *1,5KHz*, ya estaría "muerto".

¿ Con que estas midiendo esa frecuencia ?
Si es mediante algún dispositivo electrónico, posiblemente estés midiendo un armónico superior.

Este instrumento es muy idóneo como para medir la frecuencia de salida de un generador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2013)

Estamos ante la presencia de Ernst F.W. Alexanderson.


----------



## peterestopa (Nov 26, 2013)

Esa es la conclusión a la que yo había llegado, que era una lectura falsa, porque es imposible que un aparato funcione con esa frecuencia. Gracias por la aclaración.


----------

